
Los Alamos Map Of Science - Anon84
http://www.lanl.gov/news/albums/science/PLOSMapOfScience.jpg
======
rjprins
Where's computer science? :(

Or mathematics for that matter..

~~~
systemtrigger
They didn't label everything. According to their research paper
([http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0004803))
they covered the "natural sciences, social sciences, as well as the
humanities." From the companion article
([http://www.lanl.gov/news/index.php/fuseaction/home.story/sto...](http://www.lanl.gov/news/index.php/fuseaction/home.story/story_id/15960))
"it's a graphic depiction of the virtual trails scientists leave behind when
they retrieve information from online services."

